# Making a Pallet Doormat



## theitalianmaker (Nov 5, 2014)

Over the weekend we made this simple project.
Let us know what do you think about it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEyh43hEGH8


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Neat project. And cool video. I enjoyed it, especially the nails going in to the beat.


----------



## aaa (Nov 19, 2014)

That was really cool! Came out great too!


----------

